# Fuente intensidad constante para trenes miniatura



## ferrobus (Ene 10, 2008)

Allá por los 80, apareció en una revista francesa de trenes (loco-revue) un anuncio de un regulador de velocidad para trenes miniatura basada en el principio de intensidad constante. No obstante, de aquello nunca más oí hablar. Releyendo esta revista, he sentido curiosidad, ya que como demostración, colocaban un led en la vía -sin resistencia- y éste no se fundía. Además aseguraban un control de tracción de las locomotoras miniatura independiente del perfil de la vía. ¿Alguien sabría cómo construir una fuente de estas características?.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2008)

Esto puede ser lo que buscas, la parte de la izquierda es un regulador de tension comun y silvestre.
El segundo regulador LM317 trabaja como regulador de intensidad constante o sea, siempre limitara la corriente al valor prefijado que calculas con la formula del esquema.

Puedes aprovechar el regulador primario para limitar la tension maxima que puede ir a los motores de tus trenes.

Si eres fanatico del ferromodelismo y publicas algunas fotos te prometo que NO me ofendo.


----------



## ferrobus (Ene 11, 2008)

Gracias, lo probaré, pues aunque todo el mundo sigue con el DCC, yo todavía me aferro a las fuentes de alimentación tradicionales y eso sí sofisticadas.
mira esto y a ver qué te parece esta fuente con pic:
http://www.google.com/patents?id=j9sYAAAAEBAJ&dq=embedded+microcontroller+train
saludos.
www.zuhause.arrakis.es


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2008)

Aha, caramba veo que mas que aficionado ya eres un poco historiador y otro poco vicioso del tema, me alegro por ti.
Buena información 

El control de los moviles puede ser un tema muy muy interesante, veremos si tiene acojida en el foro

Saludos


----------



## julitop (Ene 16, 2008)

Primero q nada hola y te felicito por tu aficion a los trenes! yo tambien soy aficionado, al punto en el que soy socio del ferroclub Argentino, sede lynch, y bueno paso todo el dia entre fierros y entre el vapor de las maquinas!

En respecto a regulador q necesitas, tengo en algunas  revistas de modelismo ferroviaro varios circuitos, de DC que quizas te sean utiles, uno incluso tiene control de freno e inercia, muy sencilo de realizar. En cuanto me sea posible, busco el articulo lo escaneo y lo subo al foro.
saludos!


----------



## ferrobus (Ene 17, 2008)

Pues a la espera estoy de que coloques algún esquema por aquí. He de matizar que hace ya algún tiempo que me intereso por el tema de los reguladores de velocidad para trenes. El primero que realicé fue por el año 1977 y empleaba un zener como compensador de voltaje cuando la carga se incrementaba. Después realicé otro con pulsos mediante transistores, después el "pacematic" de "Model Railroader" pero adaptado a Europa etc.
Saludos desde Sevilla (España).



			
				julitop dijo:
			
		

> Primero q nada hola y te felicito por tu aficion a los trenes! yo tambien soy aficionado, al punto en el que soy socio del ferroclub Argentino, sede lynch, y bueno paso todo el dia entre fierros y entre el vapor de las maquinas!
> 
> En respecto a regulador q necesitas, tengo en algunas  revistas de modelismo ferroviaro varios circuitos, de DC que quizas te sean utiles, uno incluso tiene control de freno e inercia, muy sencilo de realizar. En cuanto me sea posible, busco el articulo lo escaneo y lo subo al foro.
> saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2008)

Tal vez lo tengas, tal vez no.
Este es un indicador del estado de tus cruces ferroviarios, te indica mediante un led si e cruce esta en uno u otro sentido, te sirve para 2 cruces.

Espero que no te disgustes, pero te saque una foto manejando las maquetas.


----------



## ferrobus (Ene 19, 2008)

Gracias, lo tengo, me parece que es de Elektor. Espero realizar el esquema "intensidad.jpg", pero estoy colocándole una caja al TAT-V que publicó "Model Railroader" allá por 1998.
Saludos.


----------



## aledieb (Abr 7, 2008)

Hola, yo tambien soy aficionado al ferromodelismo, adjunto un link a una página de argentina que tiene un circuito para control de motores por pulsos.

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php?title=Control_de_velocidad_de_motores_CC_por_PWM

Saludos
Alejandro


----------

